# American Journey Dog Food



## Beorn the Bear (Apr 24, 2017)

So, I was wondering if anyone has experience with American Journey food. I order from chewy constantly so I decided to give it a try. Right now my 4 month old pup eats the all life stages Salmon because in my opinion the puppy food had WAY to much protein for a large breed dog. He seems to like it, and the pieces are bigger so he has to chew more than other puppy foods. My 11 month old mal is on a mix of the grain free all stages salmon and the grain free lamb puppy because like I said it was too much protein for my other puppy.

I like to think I am informed enough to know the ingredients and content levels of a good and bad food but I would still like your opinions. Money is gonna be tight for the next few months so I don't have the money right now to buy anything above the price range of American Journey. I used to feed Fromm but my mal has an extremely sensitive stomach and I just don't have the time at this particular moment to feed completely raw. However, I do mix in chicken and rice with some carrots or sometimes a different dog safe veggie.

Also if anyone knows of a food around the same price or less thats better quality that would be a huge help!


----------



## Sprocket2016 (Feb 14, 2017)

I normally feed taste the wild but decided to try American journey as well since it has decent ingredients and the first bag was so cheap 
I haven't even finished the first bag yet I also decided on salmon so far my 3 dogs are doing fine on it 1 doesn't seem to like it much he's not eating as fast as he usually does the other 2 love it 
Not sure if I like it yet they have been eating it for about 2 weeks but I sure like the price lol 
When I had 1 dog I fed Fromm and loved it haven't found a food I like as much but definitely cannot afford Fromm with 3 dogs 
I'll prob buy one more bag before I decide if I like it enough to keep buying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never used it myself, but American Journey seems like it has an excellent ingredient list. Some people have expressed concern, however, because last I heard Chewy refuses to divulge information about who's manufacturing it, and therefore we don't know their record when it comes to recalls.

ftr, the calcium/phosphorus ratio is much more important for large/giant breed puppies than the protein content. You want as close to a 1:1 ratio as possible to ensure proper growth. AJ Salmon does seem to be quite close at 1.2:1 calciumhosphorus (according to this calculator http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/) when using the minimum calcium and phosphorus levels, but you may want to check with Chewy if you can get the average or max calcium/phosphorus content for a more accurate idea of whether the ratio is ideal.


----------



## Beorn the Bear (Apr 24, 2017)

DaySleepers said:


> Some people have expressed concern, however, because last I heard Chewy refuses to divulge information about who's manufacturing it, and therefore we don't know their record when it comes to recalls.


I actually heard from a friend of mine yesterday that Petsmart bought out Chewy which is something I hadn't heard. It kind of makes me a little concerned as their own brand food isn't that high quality. I don't know if this has to do with why the manufacturer isn't being disclosed?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Noooo idea. They've been really vague about the whole thing. Here's the thread where I first heard about it: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/470129-chewys-own-brand-american.html

American Journey came out before the buyout, but I have no idea if they knew the buyout was happening when they released the food or not.


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

I decided to try some American Journey. Both my larger dogs subsequently had stomach upsets, the two I fed it to, with loose bowel movements for one and the other vomited. I then fed them home made chicken and rice and they appear fine now.
Chewy refunded me but disturbingly, asked me to donate the unopened bag to a shelter. If there is something wrong with that run of dog food, shelter dogs deserve better IMHO.


----------

